# At first glance they might look like good photographs......



## blackrose89 (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice photographs right? They're actually PENCIL sketches!!! Insane huh? I use to think these were done by Paul Lung, but he has come out and said that these drawings were mistaken for his work. Any idea who this artist is? I can't find anything.


----------



## DorkSterr (Feb 20, 2012)

Holy 5H!T those are... Cant even describe them with words.





The sharpness is over 9000!!!


----------



## Mach0 (Feb 20, 2012)

That's crazy.... Sheer talent.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 20, 2012)

Definitely gorgeous work!


----------



## ang1995 (Feb 20, 2012)

Now that is talent!! That's so amazing!!


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 20, 2012)

Whoever drew these, makes sketch artists like me want to toss all of my sketch pencils/paper out and crawl under a rock


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 20, 2012)

Where did you find the images?


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 20, 2012)

Nope, no idea who's they are. If you find out please let us know, I'd love to google their work.


----------



## DorkSterr (Feb 20, 2012)

Seems like a lot of people are trying to find the artist and give him credit, here's more of his work.

Funny Stuff! Daily Updates!


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 20, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Where did you find the images?



These drawings have been represented on multiple photo/hyper drawing realism websites. Originally they had been attributed to Paul Lung. Although Paul Lung is very talented as well, he has come and out said for whatever reason these were mistaken for his drawings. Paul Lung said he has tried to clear up the misunderstanding, but the misunderstanding was so widespread he has been unable to clear it up on many sites and are still represented as Paul's work on many sites.


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 20, 2012)

DorkSterr said:


> Seems like a lot of people are trying to find the artist and give him credit, here's more of his work.
> 
> Funny Stuff! Daily Updates!



Huh! Weird. You'd think the artist would come out after they were given claim to someone else originally.


----------



## paigew (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow! Amazing talent


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't remember where I saw this... But these drawings remind me of this, however they may not be pointillism. 

[video=vimeo;33091687]http://vimeo.com/33091687[/video]


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 20, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> I don't remember where I saw this... But these drawings remind me of this, however they may not be pointillism.
> 
> [video=vimeo;33091687]http://vimeo.com/33091687[/video]



That is is quite amazing! I could see where you think the same technique might have been used. I've always wanted to try this technique in my own drawings.


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks like he missed the focus on the first one......






They are awesome, I can't even fathom the fact these were drawn by someone.


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 20, 2012)

Dominantly said:


> Looks like he missed the focus on the first one......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol! Maybe the person who photographed the drawing had the focus off


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 20, 2012)

Dominantly said:


> Looks like he missed the focus on the first one.............



There's some slight CA in them as well.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 20, 2012)

These too- WildVisions - The Award-Winning Fine Art of Cristina Penescu are incredible. I don't have the patience to do that!


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 20, 2012)

Bossy said:


> These too- WildVisions - The Award-Winning Fine Art of Cristina Penescu are incredible. I don't have the patience to do that!



Holy Sh!t amazing!


----------



## immafreebeetch (Feb 20, 2012)

He should've included his EXIF of these photos &#128540; :kidding:
I love sketching but dang! These drawings made me think twice... LoL
Whatta freakin skillful hand he has!

PS: if you find who the artist is can you cut his/her hands and put then in mine? Lmao


----------



## immafreebeetch (Feb 20, 2012)

Bossy said:
			
		

> These too- WildVisions - The Award-Winning Fine Art of Cristina Penescu are incredible. I don't have the patience to do that!



She's a Monster!!


----------



## arkipix1001 (Feb 20, 2012)

that is wicked of all wicked....amazing...that person dont need a camera...


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 20, 2012)

Every search I try comes back to Paul Lung.

If he's disowned them, the rest of the innernets hasn't been told.


----------



## Mo. (Feb 20, 2012)

Mind. Is. Blown.


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 20, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Every search I try comes back to Paul Lung.
> 
> If he's disowned them, the rest of the innernets hasn't been told.



This is the first thing on his website (Paul Lung): 

'IMPORTANT NOTICE
when you search my name "paullung" in google, 
you will find different webs featured me and my drawing,
but I'm so sorry, some of them is not my drawing,
I don't know why and who mix-up the great photo together with my drawing,
I try to clarify them but so difficult, because some of them I can leave message and comment,
and also there are too many...."


and if you look through Paul Lung's Deviantart, online gallery etc that HE posted these are clearly not his drawings. Although he is an amazing artist, the sketch style is not quite the same and he personally has never showcased the above drawings I posted as his artwork anywhere. 

Here is Paul Lung's work paullung's deviantART gallery

And his site 

index.html


----------



## PaulLambeth (Feb 20, 2012)

It's even more ridiculous when you consider that they were drawn in the wild, not from photographs.



... Okay, maybe not. Incredible talent. I was impressed today when a guy in the cafe was drawing patterns that looked like economy printing, gaps and all, but this is an entirely new level.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 20, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Every search I try comes back to Paul Lung.
> ...




HE says that, but not all the OTHER web sites that attribute the images to him.

I'm searching the IMAGE, not HIM.


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 20, 2012)

480sparky said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



Yeh, I know. I just feel like his own words/online galleries would be more accurate then hundreds of other websites that says he did it. And to me, the style doesn't look quite the same. Either way, it's odd. Either he does not want to take credit for whatever reason or someone body went through a lot of effort to start a mass internet rumor that he did indeed create these drawings.


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 20, 2012)

immafreebeetch said:


> He should've included his EXIF of these photos &#63004; :kidding:
> I love sketching but dang! These drawings made me think twice... LoL
> Whatta freakin skillful hand he has!
> 
> PS: if you find who the artist is can you cut his/her hands and put then in mine? Lmao



Seriously!! How amazing would it be if drawings had exif data so we could know what the artist did!!!


----------



## immafreebeetch (Feb 21, 2012)

blackrose89 said:
			
		

> Seriously!! How amazing would it be if drawings had exif data so we could know what the artist did!!!



True!


----------



## bazooka (Feb 21, 2012)

How do you know they're pencil sketches if you don't know who the author is?


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 21, 2012)

bazooka said:


> How do you know they're pencil sketches if you don't know who the author is?


There are places you can tell were drawn in. They're very slight and require a hard look to see, but they're there. Also the artist that they were originally attributed to confirmed they were drawings. Just not his.


----------



## bazooka (Feb 21, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> bazooka said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know they're pencil sketches if you don't know who the author is?
> ...



Label me skeptical because they absolutely look like photographs. If they are sketches, label me blown away. It's just tough to believe something anonymously posted with no information as to where it was obtained, not to mention these are quite small images. They don't even appear to be photographs or scans of sketches, but photographs themselves.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 21, 2012)

I bet they just sketched lightly over a photo


----------



## bazooka (Feb 21, 2012)

Bossy said:


> I bet they just sketched lightly over a photo



Don't even get me started on photoshop filters.


----------



## bazooka (Feb 21, 2012)

But I can admit I could absolutely be wrong.

EDIT: Link not working...


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 21, 2012)

bazooka said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> > bazooka said:
> ...


If they aren't photos, they are clearly copied from photos.  I also don't understand how we would know that they are pencil drawings (because a website said so, that's why) but not know who drew them.  How did they get on the internet?

I think the 'artist' is sitting back waiting for someone with deep pockets to use them without permission.  :lmao:

edit
The cat one on the link DorkSterr posted has a signature and date on it, but the image is conveniently too small to be able to read it.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 21, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> Seriously!! How amazing would it be if drawings had exif data so we could know what the artist did!!!



It would be easy to do..... but would need to be done when they're first posted on the innernets.  Also, some sites automatically strip exif data from images, so when they are posted on those sites, it's not there.


----------

